# Ready to get back at it



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I went to Greenup Dam this afternoon. I haven't fished there for the last 2 years. I had a granddaughter with me ( for support ). I was able to go down the bank to the fishing area and right back up!! So I'll be back at it with a vengeance!! Noticed 3 guys fishing (not catching) at the upper deck, as the water was below the walk. On down river , there were some Skipjackers who were having no luck either. I'm really looking forward to getting back with the gang. You know who you are,,,,,


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

good to hear, i always look forward to your posts. we may be making the trek this weekend but not sure yet


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

They weren't catching as they need their mentor! Glad to hear you're back!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks fellas. Just some smaller Wipers and Whites due to the high water, and a bonus Sauger. I'll be back at it this weekend since the water should be down.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

glad your back dave i went down last week first time in 4 years caught 2 nice hybreds see you on the water


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Rick. Got em on Flukes and launchers on the deck and little stuff on the lower walk. I just checked and the water is supposed to come up to 33 ft by Wednesday. Good to hear from ya!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

We got pounded by rain the last few days in eastern/northeastern Ohio. There are places that got 4 inches of rain in the last 24 hours. Pike island is going from 13.5 feet to over 22 feet in the next couple days. That was the first time it had been close to normal pool since the beginning of May. No wonder the fishing has been so poor this spring in this area.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great to see u back in action!!


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Class is back in session


----------

